# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Ρελε 24V 30A

## JOUN

Καλησπερα 
Το ρελε στην φωτο ειναι στα ηχεια ενισχυτη PA και εχει κολλησει..
Ξερει κανενας που μπορω να το βρω;

Ευχαριστω

----------


## klik

Από Θεσσαλονίκη:
Έχω πάρει μερικά πριν καιρό από τον Μαργαρίτη (www.marelectronics.gr).
Ο Ιωαννίδης σίγουρα θα έχει.
Δεν είναι δύσκολος τύπος, είναι πιθανό να έχει και ο Μουτσιούλης και η Νικολαϊδου.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπερα 
> Το ρελε στην φωτο ειναι στα ηχεια ενισχυτη PA και εχει κολλησει..
> Ξερει κανενας που μπορω να το βρω;
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Αυτά τα ρελέ είναι σκυλιά δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα. Πως κατάφερε και κόλλησε??Ανοιξέ τον μέσα να τον περιεργαστείς λιγάκι ασχέτως αν τον αντικαταστήσεις.

----------


## JOUN

Ξερω γω;Μαλλον βραχυκυκλωσε η εξοδος και δεν ανοιξε(δεν δουλεψε η προστασια).Αν δεις στην φωτο εχουν αρπαξει και οι αντιστασεις ,αλλα ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## JOUN

> Από Θεσσαλονίκη:
> Έχω πάρει μερικά πριν καιρό από τον Μαργαρίτη (www.marelectronics.gr).
> Ο Ιωαννίδης σίγουρα θα έχει.
> Δεν είναι δύσκολος τύπος, είναι πιθανό να έχει και ο Μουτσιούλης και η Νικολαϊδου.


Αυτο λες ετσι;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## JOUN

> Αυτά τα ρελέ είναι σκυλιά δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα. Πως κατάφερε και κόλλησε??Ανοιξέ τον μέσα να τον περιεργαστείς λιγάκι ασχέτως αν τον αντικαταστήσεις.


Eτσι εγινε απο μεσα..Μπορει να φταιει το ρελε που ειναι κολλημενο και δεν βγαινει απο το protect;

----------


## JOUN

> Από Θεσσαλονίκη:
> Έχω πάρει μερικά πριν καιρό από τον Μαργαρίτη (www.marelectronics.gr).
> Ο Ιωαννίδης σίγουρα θα έχει.
> Δεν είναι δύσκολος τύπος, είναι πιθανό να έχει και ο Μουτσιούλης και η Νικολαϊδου.


Εδτειλα γνωστο μου στον marelectronics και μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει το μαγαζι.Εχει κλεισει,ξερει κανενας;
Τελος παντων καπου αλλου ξερετε να κοιταξω αν υπαρχει;

----------


## her

Νομίζω ότι οι ηλεκτρονικοί χρονοδιακόπτες αυτού του τύπου έχουν κάτι τέτοιο. Να ανοίξω κανέναν να σου πω αν είναι 24v και σε τι ρεύμα;

20150722171714_oem_evdomadiaios_psifiakos_chronodiakoptis_tge_8l.jpeg

----------


## JOUN

Eυχαριστω για την προθυμια Ηρακλη.Δυσκολο ομως το βλεπω γιατι η πριζα εχει 16Α μεγιστο,δεν νομιζω να βαλουν ρελε 30Α.
Παντως καπου εχω και εγω παρομοιο χρονοδιακοπτη,θα τον ανοιξω και θα δω(νομιζω ειχε 24V ρελε αλλα με μικροτερο ρευμα)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Eτσι εγινε απο μεσα..Μπορει να φταιει το ρελε που ειναι κολλημενο και δεν βγαινει απο το protect;


Τα μαύρα του τα χάλια έχει τελικά.Πάντως κυκλοφορούν αυτά τα ρελέ στην Ελληνική αφορά. Αν ήσουν Αθήνα πριν μία εβδομάδα ο Φανός είχε καμιά 10ριά πάνω στο πάγκο του.Τα είδα τυχαία όταν πήγα να ψωνίσω.

----------


## klik

> Εδτειλα γνωστο μου στον marelectronics και μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει το μαγαζι.Εχει κλεισει,ξερει κανενας;
>  Τελος παντων καπου αλλου ξερετε να κοιταξω αν υπαρχει;


Το μαγαζί υπάρχει και λειτουργεί κανονικά. Μάλλον χάθηκε ο γνωστός σου. Μόλις μίλησα μαζί τους και παράγγειλα διάφορα...

----------


## JOUN

E ναι μαλλον..Δεν πειραζει το παρηγγειλα απο acdc shop.

----------

